# I Pod Kindle app not syncing with Kindle



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

My I Pod Kindle app is not syncing with my Kindle. I read a couple of chapters on my Kindle and wanted it to be updated on my Kindle app but when I checked it isn't and I tried to sync it and it just keeps the page I had on the app to begin with. What am I doing wrong? Any help?  Thanks


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

In order for the Kindle to send your place to Amazon, WN has to be turned on when you do one of the following:

1.  Put it to sleep
2.  Push the Home button
3.  Select "Sync and check for new items" from the menu

If you did one of those things, try the last one, then check the app again.  If it still doesn't sync, click the icon on the lower right hand corner (the two arrows in the circle) and see what location it says is the furthest read and on what device.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks, I just tried it but did not work. Not sure what the problem is.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

You need to have whispernet on, on the kindle and you need to have syncing turned on for your account, which you can do on amazon.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I checked all of that and still no luck. I am at a loss. I made sure that I took the book mark of the one on my I Pod.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Contact Kindle CS. . . . I think they can walk you through things to be sure both devices are set right. . . .


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Since it is an iPod, not an iPhone, do you have the wireless connection on?

I know it's been asked, but I will ask again... Are you sure you have Whisperync enabled on your Amazon Kindle account page?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Yes, clearly there is missing internet connection happening here, the question is exactly where is the break?


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

This is a question not too far from the topic:  Why when I read a Sample from Amazon, then click Buy, am I not able to continue reading where I left off on the actual purchased book?  That happens all the time I buy from a Sample.  

I only turn WN on when I Buy a book or Sync books.  Still always have to turn page after page after page to find where I left off.  What am I not doing?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I agree, it's wierd it won't save your bookmark from a sample to the full book. What I do is note my location on the sample and just use the go to location feature on the full book after it downloads. That way I'm not scrolling past a bunch of pages.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I agree, it's wierd it won't save your bookmark from a sample to the full book. What I do is note my location on the sample and just use the go to location feature on the full book after it downloads. That way I'm not scrolling past a bunch of pages.


Good idea. I should have thought about the Go To. However, I thought I read somewhere in the Kindle promos that when you purchase a book from the Sample, the book WILL automatically begin where you left off. Did I dream that?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Samples and the full book are completely different files, so no, the book will not begin where the sample left off. 

I do the same as Rasputina; I note the location that the sample ended, and go to that location when I buy the book.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I found out what I was doing incorrectly. I was syncing from the book menu not the main menu. I got it now. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

Jo said:


> I found out what I was doing incorrectly. I was syncing from the book menu not the main menu. I got it now. Thanks for all your help.


*I'd been having the same problem, and you just solved it for me. Thanks, Jo! *


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

Glad I could help.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Jo said:


> I found out what I was doing incorrectly. I was syncing from the book menu not the main menu. I got it now. Thanks for all your help.


Wow, I'm surprised that made a difference! Congratulations on figuring it out, though.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been having difficulty getting my new K2 and my iPhone to sync. With my previous K2 I didn't ever have do the sync & check for new items. It just did it automatically. As soon as I'd open the book, it would give me a little pop up telling when where the furthest location read was and ask if I wanted to go there. With the new K2, I'd have to go in and manually sync.

I went to my Manage your Kindle page, clicked on the Manage synchronization between devices link at the very bottom, then I turned the synchronization off and then back on. Now it works like its supposed to  Not sure why that worked, but it did. So you're having problems getting them to sync, just turn it off, wait a minute and then turn it back on.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wonder . . . . . . I wasn't able to sync with my K1 and DX. . . .haven't tried again but haven't needed to. . . .anyway, I know I turned the sync ON before I actually had the DX. . . . maybe it somehow needs to know which specific devices are on the account to sync, and if they're added afterward, it doesn't. . . . .

Hmmmm. . . . .


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

The strangest thing about this topic is that everyone fixes the problems a different way.  I select SYNC TO FURTHEST PAGE READ from within a book and that works for me... yet in the posts above so many other variations solve the issue.  This leads me to believe there has to be many many different combinations of settings between the two devices that have an effect on the syncing process.


----------

